# New Digicam - 02 TiAg Sedan, TiAg lovers only ; )



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Lookin good after 8+ mos of ownership. :thumbup:

There's those dang trees in the hood again. :angel: 













































1 weeks worth of brake dust


----------

